# Top 10 Most Anticipated Debuts of the 2015 LA Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The 2015 L.A. Auto Show will host at least 50 vehicle debuts, many of which will be global premieres.*
> 
> There’s a lot to be excited about if you’re an automotive enthusiast or a car shopper. The AutoGuide team will be on hand to deliver full coverage of every major debut with articles, photos and our first look videos.
> 
> We’ve also got a sneak peek at the biggest world premieres with our Top 10 list of the most anticipated debuts of the 2015 LA Auto Show.


See the completeTop 10 List and all of our LA Auto Show Coverage at AutoGuide.com.


----------

